# Cherry Shrimp poop



## monting (Apr 3, 2013)

Bought some cherry shrimps recently. I really like them though my goodness they poop A LOT. It's making me regret using sand as the substrate...

They've been attacking the algae as expected, and I haven't been feeding them anything. 
Is this normal? Do they poop less when on manufactured foods? Perhaps I should switch to a dark substrate..

The picture is from just 1 day after I vacuumed..


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

stick to a dark substrate. It makes their colours more vibrant and covers the poop that would feed your plants


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

wow those look more like fire reds nice shrimps


----------



## monting (Apr 3, 2013)

Heh thanks.
Yeah they were bought as painted reds. I just called them cherries as a catchall since they're the same species, and probably have the same pooping pattern.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This thread title wins!!!!


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

lol wow... they look THAT red on white sand substrate... cherries will generally fade out on light coloured substrate.

can't imagine how much better the red contrast will look when you switch out to black.

hopefully they will turn ever a darker shade of red for you.

GL with the substrate switch. I'd recommend black tahitian moon sand assuming you have a standard 10 gallon tank for cherries. That stuff gets quite expensive in large amounts.


----------

